# Rings & Anniversary after Seperation



## exhaustedwife (Oct 15, 2012)

Brief History: We seperated for 6 months, and are reconciling now. There as no cheating, I left because of alot of stress, no help, and no appreciation. Lots of fighting ensued in the seperation, but we decided later on that we would try again. 

So, here's the deal. I sold my rings when we were seperated, I needed the money really bad. There was nothing else I could at the time. 

So when we got back together, he got me a new set. . . .

I told him that I wouldn't wear the rings again until I felt like we were married again. I really don't want to wear them and not be secure in our marrriage. I am not sure if I am going to stay, and I am not sure if he really wants to stay. 

So should I wear them? Or Leave them off? 

I don't feel secure at all in this marriage, and the rings should be a reflection of that yes? 

And, our anniversary came and passed. It was 10 years this year, and we ended up having anniversary dinner at Denny's and spending the night in a motel 6. We were out of town on a quick trip and trying to save money. . .no gift, no card. Birthday, no gift, no card. . .for fathers day I got him an amazing gift (stated at the bottom of the 3 panties thread)

I feel like I am doing all of the work to save things. . . . 

So why should I until he puts in effort? ??? I just feel like I am getting the short end of the stick, and he is doing nothing to help anything. . . .ever. 

So what do you think. Should I put them on, or keep them off?


----------

